# How soon until we have kids??



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

I bought this girl in August and she was bred. The owner didn't record the exact day but it was "a few days or maybe a week" before I bought her. So I calculated a possible due date of January 7 (could be sooner but that was based off a few days before I bought her). Anyway, she has gotten a much larger udder (not large but she is a first freshener) from yesterday to today and her ligaments are soft today. At feeding time she didn't eat as much as normal and kept roaming away from the rest of the girls. Are these signs that the kids will be here soon or do u have a little time? I've always known an exact day that I've bred so I've never had to play this guessing game lol! I'll post last week pics and tonight pics


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

This is a few days ago and it was like this yesterday as well







This was tonight






i know her udder isn't large by any means I'm just curious


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks like she has more time to go.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok good we are finishing up our new kidding barn this week and I want her to wait lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't think she looks like she will go tonight. She looks like she has some time but they can always surprise us. Is January 7th day 150 from the guessed breeding date?


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

It's day 150 from the day before I bought her. They didn't record the breeding day.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

OK just wondered if you figured 150, 140, 145 or what.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

I actually just put the date before she was purchased into this http://www.americangoatsociety.com/education/gestation_calculator.php but it figures 150 days.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Looks like she is a ways away...ligs can come and go, just watch that udder and look for mucous and then you will be close.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, she doesn't look real close.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Good luck, looks like you have awhile yet just from the picture.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Well I should have taken my
Phone to the barn tonight. She is staying away from all the other girls and her vulva is swollen way more and almost poking out in a way. More udder as well and my fingers now meet when I reach around her tail head!


----------



## BeanTobias97 (May 19, 2014)

She sounds close


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Any update on her??


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

She had a single doeling on early morning on 1/5.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

This was her the afternoon before...


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

So cute! Congrats


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

That is great, congrats in order for sure!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------

